# Autostart Program on Thumb Drive



## CNTnut (Apr 9, 2008)

I have been trying to get a program to run when I plug my thumb drive into my windows XP computer. I wrote the autorun.inf like this:


> [autorun]
> open=autorun.exe "_program_"


both autorun.exe and autorun.inf were placed in the root of the drive also.
does anybody know why it won't work?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Give this a look.
http://theonegreatx.com/2007/11/03/restore-usb-autorun-autoplay-in-vista-or-xp/


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Although i don't think that will give you your desired result. Looks Autorun is not supported in XP for security reasons.


----------

